# Dayton Middleweight 3-speed



## Dave Stromberger (Sep 9, 2016)

I've had this bike for probably close to 20 years... it blows my mind to think of that! I didn't think much of it back then, so I shoved it into the chicken-coop at my grandparents farm and pretty much forgot about it till I just dragged it home last night. Well, it turned out to be poor storage... all of the bikes I stored there (nothing too important, fortunately) are much worse than when I put them there. This Dayton was much nicer when I put it there.  Sparrows and other birds nested in the attic space above the wood plank ceiling, which dripped down and created a rusting disaster   Anyway, has anyone ever seen one before? DAYTON badged cantilever middleweight? 3 speed Sturmey Archer coaster brake.  There is a "tank shadow" on the frame paint. Color is a dark candy red.I bet it was quite a looker when new!


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Sep 10, 2016)

Badge transplant maybe? I mean sure, it's a Huffy, but late 50s at the earliest. I didn't think they were a badge recycler like most of the others...


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Sep 10, 2016)

Adamtinkerer said:


> Badge transplant maybe? I mean sure, it's a Huffy, but late 50s at the earliest. I didn't think they were a badge recycler like most of the others...




It's all orig... badge is not etched, just screened over aluminum. Very late usage for the Dayton brand name I guess. I've never seen one other than this, but have been told it's no big deal, so I dunno.


----------



## partsguy (Sep 16, 2016)

Dave!!! Sweet find!!!

That IS an original bike and a RARE one. For a short time period, after the Monark buyout, Huffman tried to restructure their branding.

The 1958-60s Daytons were marketed as "Custom Built Dayton" bicycles. They weren't advertised much, I've seen one ad and that's it. That ad was in a 1960's bike catalog collection from 1966 that sold on eBay years ago. I lost the auction but the price was out of my league.

I don't know what it's worth, but you will never find another. I believe few to have ever been built. 

The Monark brand was considered an economy brand, costing a few dollars less than Huffy and it was marketed in dept store catalogs more often than the Huffy name. The Dayton bikes were exclusive to Huffy dealerships, and each one made to order.

This is likely a one-off bike.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## partsguy (Sep 16, 2016)

This bike appears to have been ordered with:

- Factory rear and front rack
- Bendix two speed (could have had a 3 speed, but I doubt it's original)
- Front caliperbrakes
- Chrome full fenders
- Special order Metallic Candy Apple Red
- Likely had a two-tone seat, similar style to whats on there now
- Serial will give the year, please post that!!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## partsguy (Sep 16, 2016)

Dave Stromberger said:


> It's all orig... badge is not etched, just screened over aluminum. Very late usage for the Dayton brand name I guess. I've never seen one other than this, but have been told it's no big deal, so I dunno.



Very scarce middleweight. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## partsguy (Nov 10, 2016)

Thanks, Dave! This rare beast will be back on the road soon! Yip yip yip lol

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------

